# More Voyage to the Bottom of the sea model kits from Moebius



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi,with the advent of the gorgeous 39 inch Seaview kit coming out,I'm wondering what Moebius will do next from Voyage.I had suggested to Frank at Moebius that they do a smaller Seaview kit,of the T.V.series Seaview.He said its a thought,but they probably won't do one.I'm pretty sure the next model Moebius will make from Voyage would be an all new model of the Flying Sub,which would be very nice.The old Aurora model looked good,but I never got the top to sit on properly after the interior was built.Over the past couple of months,I have acquired 3 Polar Lights reissues of the Aurora Seaview.I have read before its inaccurate,well as far as it representing the movie and first season Seaview,I think its fine.I'm glad a found a few more of them.The last time I built the Aurora Seaview was in 1981,when my local,Optimo cigar store was selling them for a buck 50,Guy S.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I would imagine that there are plans for both a larger scale FS-1 as well as a larger and more detailed _Spindrift_ from LOTG.


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

Trek Ace said:


> I would imagine that there are plans for both a larger scale FS-1 as well as a larger and more detailed _Spindrift_ from LOTG.


Hello,

I'd like a larger flying sub, but I would not be upset at all if a more accurate and detailed Spindrift would be developed and released first. The original Aurora release was not a bad model given its size, but I nicer Spindrift model is overdue: at least a 12 or 16 inch inch model, with a more accurate space dome and correct stripes. 

Jim


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I believe a Larger Spindrift will probably come before any new Voyage kits. Although A larger Flying Sub, would be very,very, kewl!!!!!!!!


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

All too cool, but I'm wound up for the Chariot & Pod kits!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dammit, I thought this was an announcement thread! Guy, use that question mark key, willya?


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Sorry John,Guy


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

A larger FS in 1/48th scale would be nice.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

How about THREE correct Jupiter 2 models?

1) SPFX model, no door, gear works, NO INTERIOR!!!!!

2) Flat sided "set version" with interior, choice of gear up or down.

3) small flying model, large fusion core, no gear or interior.


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

Y3a said:


> How about THREE correct Jupiter 2 models?
> 
> 1) SPFX model, no door, gear works, NO INTERIOR!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi...

This is interesting. This may be the wrong thread, but I think if such multiple releases were possible, I would like to see:

- An accurate Jupiter 2 (with gear, interior and exterior details)
- A full scale mockup version (that would be a flat sided versioon; that was the one seen in a few episodes, like in "Visit to a Hostile Planet")
- A Gemini XII (that version has a larger fusion core, no gear, longer viewports, flatter lower level, and some limited interior). 

Since the Jupiter 2 has been done, I'd like to see a full scale mockup model version and a Gemini XII version (maybe in the same size as the Polar Lights Jupiter 2, so you could display them side by side).


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

*Spindrift*

Hello Guys

As we will get a Chariot and a Pod in 1/24, why not a 1/24 Spindrift ??? After all, it would only be around 25'' long.....  And since the Pod also appeared in Land of the Giants.........

Gaétan


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

AAAAUUUUUUGGGGGHHHH!!!!!!


PULLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZEEE!!!!! 
Don't make me have to explain it agian!!!

The special effects model had no interior except a few figures in front of the window, and a translucent scrim over the back of the cockpit area. It has WORKING gear and rounded sides AND NO DOOR!!!

The FLAT SIDED full scale mockup had a door, and no real interior. THE SET had no lower level, but that was ANOTHER SET and it too was flat sided. 

WHY would you say accurate model in one breath and want a KLUDGE of various parts that were NEVER ABLE TO BE MATCHED as far as scale???


----------



## admiralcag (Apr 2, 2004)

Don't distract them! I want Rommel's Rod!

Vern


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I wouldn't say that too loud in public.


----------



## admiralcag (Apr 2, 2004)

Why not? I am in an IPMS group where one guy really likes doing halftracks. I need to tweek his nose!

Vern


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm thinking he's specifically talking about the phrase "I want Rommel's Rod!" Think about it from a more sophomoric standpoint.... :devil:


----------



## admiralcag (Apr 2, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> I'm thinking he's specifically talking about the phrase "I want Rommel's Rod!" Think about it from a more sophomoric standpoint.... :devil:


D'oh! :drunk: 

Vern


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Congratulations on the new forum to Frank and everyone at Moebius!

A quick question in line with this thread: Is the VTTBOTS Mini-sub under serious consideration as a kit? It did have a major scene in the film and was featured in the series occasionally. A 1/24 scale kit would not only be a great addition to the "Voyage" line, but kit bashers would also be all over it for customizing into other types of vehicles. Maybe it could come with a in-scale sea mine, too...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> I'm thinking he's specifically talking about the phrase "I want Rommel's Rod!" Think about it from a more sophomoric standpoint.... :devil:


 
I JUST GOT IT! :lol:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Y3a said:


> The special effects model had no interior except a few figures in front of the window, and a translucent scrim over the back of the cockpit area. It has WORKING gear and rounded sides AND NO DOOR!!!
> 
> The FLAT SIDED full scale mockup had a door, and no real interior. THE SET had no lower level, but that was ANOTHER SET and it too was flat sided.
> 
> WHY would you say accurate model in one breath and want a KLUDGE of various parts that were NEVER ABLE TO BE MATCHED as far as scale???


Do you think that it is possible to make a reasonably close model of the full-sized exterior set ship (with the landing gear) with an interior resembling the stage set at 1/32nd scale out of the 12" Polar Lights model kit?


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Put me down for a big Flying Sub! 1/24 scale sounds right by me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Do you think that it is possible to make a reasonably close model of the full-sized exterior set ship (with the landing gear) with an interior resembling the stage set at 1/32nd scale out of the 12" Polar Lights model kit?



Naaaa. Better to start over with a straight sided J2 hull, with door, and make THAT a close copy of the set.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

I hope Moebius will do a larger scale Flying sub eventually.With an interior and some figures,minus Admiral nelsons famouse middle finger salute.  I know lunar makes or made a larger scale kit,but i'm not to good at working with vacuform material.I'd love to build a new larger styrene kit and add some interior lighting.Of course a new spindrift kit is always welcome too :dude:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Y3a said:


> Naaaa. Better to start over with a straight sided J2 hull, with door, and make THAT a close copy of the set.


Is the 12" diameter right or should it be smaller or larger?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yes.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Yes.



_You_, sir, are a _lot _of help!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

At least he didn't answer with "maybe".


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

He's just being a pain as usual.


----------

